# Barometer



## dnk (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello All
I want to buy a portable barometer that will record and show barometric trends. Does any one here know what to buy? It would be carried in a pack used for hunting.
dnk


----------



## pathfinder (Jan 4, 2003)

The magellan meridians have a builting barometer


----------

